# K-drill or Nils?



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking to get a new auger to replace my old Mora. Will be using my cordless drill to drive the auger. Any thoughts on the K-drill or the Nils?


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

8” K-drill


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Why?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a Nils hand auger that I love. But the teeth on that K Drill looks mean.
My question is, if your putting it on a drill, why not just get a less expensive laser?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Because I've hear the best reviews on the 2 I asked about. That's about it though.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

If u go on YouTube the k-drill doesn't cut any faster than a nills fyi. They have done a few showdowns. Not saying it's true so take it at what it's worth. Also the manufacturer suggest using a Milwaukee fuel for the drill. Just some info for ya to consider 

Burgundy


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

I cannot comment on the K-drill, but have been using a 6" Nils with Milwaukee Fuel drill and Clam plate for the past 2 seasons. That setup works great for me. I still carry the Nils crank handle with me in case of battery or drill failure, but have not had to use that. I cannot imagine going back to manual or gas auger.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

If you are only fishing panfish I wouldnt go any bigger than 6" auger. Less cutting area=less battery usage.

I have pulled 32" pike, 5 lbs bass, 15" crappie out of a 6" hole. Plenty big enough. The only time you need 8+" auger is for walleye.

I have a Milwaukee Fuel paired with a Nils 6" and absolutely love that setup. I have a 3 and 4 amp battery. I drill 60+ holes every time I hit the ice. Rarely have to swap batteries. Especially down state(South East). The only time I almost ran out of juice was when we fished St Helen last year, 16-18" of ice. I plan on getting at least one 5 amp for this season.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I use a ridgid hammer ,clam plate and a 5" auger... I still all kinds of holes and never had a problem.


----------



## docbas (Dec 27, 2013)

I would go with the k-drill simply because it's cheaper to replace the blades.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

docbas said:


> I would go with the k-drill simply because it's cheaper to replace the blades.


Well, there's that. Except you never really need to replace the Nils head if you take reasonably good care of it. I get mine professionally sharpened once every 2 years or so. As long as you avoid opening old holes (cigarette butts, sawdust, candy wrappers, whoknowswhat) and drilling in areas where sand has blown onto the ice, one sharpening will probably go through 500+ ft of hard ice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

docbas said:


> I would go with the k-drill simply because it's cheaper to replace the blades.


I was definitely taking that into consideration. I like to have a spare set of blades, because life happens.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

The Nils is also 3#s heavier than the K-drill.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

docbas said:


> I would go with the k-drill simply because it's cheaper to replace the blades.


Also they sharpen your blades free of charge unless you’ve been drilling into rocks


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

What drill will u be using?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

This one.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ya might wanna check the tq specs to see what it has. The fuel has a TON of tq and if the manufacturer is recommending that drill it's probably for a good reason. I would hate to see you by the K drill, take it out on its maiden voyage and find out that your drill only has enough torque to do a few holes or possibly do damage to the motor and burn it up. Just my thoughts


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Also it looks like your drill only puts out approximately 300 inch pounds of torque (limited info i can find) as opposed to 1200 from the Milwaukee fuel. I could be wrong but I think that's a substantial difference. Those with more knowledge on the situation maybe can chime in.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Also it looks like your drill only puts out approximately 300 inch pounds of torque (limited info i can find) as opposed to 1200 from the Milwaukee fuel. I could be wrong but I think that's a substantial difference. Those with more knowledge on the situation maybe can chime in.


Plus that 2.0 battery is pretty small.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Actually that looks like uwo not tq... so I'm wrong on that comparison.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

jsbowman said:


> The Nils is also 3#s heavier than the K-drill.


What? I thought me nils hand auger was pretty light. Is the Kdrill plastic?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Aluminum shaft with composite flights.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

Kdrill- I have the nils and it cuts well- when sharp. The smooth edge is susceptible to nicks from accidental bumping and debris in the ice. Even the slightest nick renders the nils virtually useless. Kdrill has serrated blades which are more forgiving. Wish the 8” kdrill was available when I bought my nils. PS- never buy from FishUSA. They refused my request for a refund for a defective nils cutting head claiming it was used. How do I discover it’s defective without using it?!


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have used both. I own an 8" k-drill paired with a Milwaukee Fuel and I can cut holes with one hand. I used it with the 5.0ah battery up north last year cutting holes for me and another guy through 14-16" of ice and never went through two batteries in a day. Plus you can open up old holes with the k-drill which is better to save your battery life. Highly recommend the k-drill, I know I will never use anything else.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Not to discourage you from buying something new but we've actually found the old Mora augers with its less aggressive blades/bite/cut is easier to drill with and you get more holes per battery.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Not to discourage you from buying something new but we've actually found the old Mora augers with its less aggressive blades/bite/cut is easier to drill with and you get more holes per battery.


Good call Gary, and _YES _the Milwaukee will twist the chuck off a Porter tool - I've broken a lot of PC tools in the past 28 years..

Milwaukee takes more of a beating IMO.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

It's on sale right now at home depot for 99 bucks


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Be careful with which Milwaukee drill you choose. You want the M18 Fuel with 1200 inch pounds of torque. They make an M18 fuel with 750 inch pounds of torque also. There are many other drills with less torque yet. Of course you get what you pay for. The model for the 1200 inch pound hammer drill is 2704 or you can get it without the hammer feature, model 2703. Don't think the $99 one is the one you want.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

2704-22 is the one with the two 5.0 lithiums, and 1200 in-lbs, $150 bucks on Ebay all day long.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mute point now, just checked and no longer on sale. Thought it was pretty cheap. There were some killer cyber Monday sales today. To bad the jobmax I want wasn't one of those deals.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Please send me the link to a New 2704-22 with two 5 amp batteries for $150. A new 2704-22 will include a charger and case also.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Be careful on Ebay. I bought a 2704 model a couple weeks ago (deal to good to pass up) and have yet to see it.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

BUGBOAT said:


> Please send me the link to a New 2704-22 with two 5 amp batteries for $150. A new 2704-22 will include a charger and case also.


There's loads of those drills for sale on there some are ridiculously priced and some are great deals like always, put in some time and shop the deals.

I found mine in Georgia still in factory wrapping and unused, I really don't think that you can fake a heavily used drill and say it's new.

This took me 90 seconds.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322907563645


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the link, but that's an auction that ends in 5 days. $167 now and probably over $200 by the end of the auction. Not saying there aren't some good deals occasionally, but "$150 all day long" makes it seem like a very common thing at that price. If you look at the many other auctions and buy it nows, they go for much more than $150 from reputable sellers. Damn fine drill at the $200 mark still, but my tools are blue (Makita). 

By the way, I have a good used Milwaukee M-18 Fuel Brushless impact driver with 5amp battery for sale. Was thinking of buying a drill and charger also, that's why I did the research on Milwaukee. Decided to stay with Makita. Any one interested in the impact, let me know. $100 impact and battery.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

please pm me photos


----------

